# My dog is awesome!



## Raisedbyshepherds (Mar 30, 2017)

Had to bragg. So excited! This evening David Bowie Jr just put 21 chickens back in the coop on his own. Had 1 straggler Orpington who wouldnt come out of a clump of bushes. I helped him out and he got that one in also finally. Had to reign him in for a second, he got too excited and grabbed the chicken ARGH! Told him AH-UH! In a stern tone and he let go and got the little PIMA cooped up. I swear every day he gives me something more to be proud of. 
7 1/2 months old and cooping up chickens. 
Never had a shepherd with chickens before so nothing to compare him to in personal experience but this is awesome for me!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations!

David Bowie Jr sounds like a K9 Pirate to be reckoned with!


Kim


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds like he found his niche!!!! Great work!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Wow that is very cool, i would be super proud. Good job


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I want video! Honestly have never seen a GSD herd anything...

And, in fact, was reading a document on a website recently, intended for new GSD owners, suggesting that they are not real good with any livestock...which to me seemed a bit ironic?

At any rate, a HEARTY CONGRATS for the success! Did I mention that video would be great...yeah, yeahI thought so...?


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

tim_s_adams said:


> I want video! Honestly have never seen a GSD herd anything...
> 
> And, in fact, was reading a document on a website recently, intended for new GSD owners, suggesting that they are not real good with any livestock...which to me seemed a bit ironic?
> 
> At any rate, a HEARTY CONGRATS for the success! Did I mention that video would be great...yeah, yeahI thought so...?


For a second I thought you were serious!

Thanks for the laugh!


Kim


----------



## Raisedbyshepherds (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Would love to post a video but I am really not good with computer stuff...
He surprised me cause we havent been training him to do it. He's been tagging along with me on the daily chores since we got him as an 8 week old pup, and we just recently got him to the point he can be off leash around the birds consistently without attempting to chase. 
If I'm too slow getting around to evening chores he's let me know its time for awhile now by pestering and wanting me to go to the coop area with him. Its kind of neat havent a dog that reminds me its time lol. 
This is my first gsd with farm animals, so I cant really say how they are with livestock from experience, but he came from a breeder who has been who lived many years of her life on a farm, and breeds for dogs who are good with critters. It was one of the big reasons we went with a puppy from her.


----------

